# WWW.Kotly.com



## mtsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone here has had any dealings with www.kotly.com

I ordered a boiler over a month ago.  They seemed to have dropped off the face of the earth.
I cant get eny correspondance back from them.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 22, 2008)

No idea, although they look legit. Why I say that, I don't know.

Did you order a boiler shipped from Poland?


----------



## mtsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

Yes i did.  I have not heard one word from them since the order.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 22, 2008)

Typically buying from other countries isn't as easy as a simple "click and pay online" transaction.  Have you been contacted by a freight forwarder for customs paperwork yet?  If your boiler is intended to ship direct to your home from Poland it would have to clear customs at US port and then be transferred to ground transportation.  Freight forwarders handle this and typically charge a pretty penny to do it....I'd be skeptical of companies that don't fully disclose the international freight process during purchase...


----------



## mtsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

I have not been contacted by any shippers yet.  There was a lot of email correspondance about the shipping beforehand.
I placed the order on September 18th and have not heard from anyone since October 1st.


----------



## overshot (Oct 22, 2008)

I purchased a boiler back on 8/26 - they shipped it 10/20 - it will be in NY harbor on 11/10.

I had the same problem with them as you did. They respond to all your emails very fast - then you pay them - no response.

Send an email with your order number and "WANT REFUND" in the subject section. That was the only way I got a response.
Ask for a copy of the Bill Of Lading. This has a all the information you need. Call the "ship to" company that is listed here in the states. They can get you any info you need on your order.

I must say - This is one of the worst companies that I ever imported from.


----------



## mtsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

Thank you for the info.

I will try that approach


----------



## flyingcow (Oct 22, 2008)

OverShot said:
			
		

> I purchased a boiler back on 8/26 - they shipped it 10/20 - it will be in NY harbor on 11/10.
> 
> I had the same problem with them as you did. They respond to all your emails very fast - then you pay them - no response.
> 
> ...




Also, I'm sure you know this, but if you paid with a credit card, contact the card company. There should be a way to cancel the transaction. I think it's a little easier to do within in the 1st 30days of the transaction.


----------



## overshot (Oct 22, 2008)

Unfortunatly - Kotly is wire transfer only.


----------



## stee6043 (Oct 22, 2008)

Holy smokes....wire transfer to a company in Poland - sight unseen?  You are a trusting soul, my friend!


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2008)

I would not touch something like that with a ten foot pole!
When wire transfers are made, there is no way of getting the money back. I learned this lesson the hard way (20K) many years ago.


----------



## overshot (Oct 22, 2008)

Part trust – part research.
On all the things I imported – I never got screwed. Some of the transactions are rocky to say the least but I always got my product in the end. 

I get ripped off more here in the states!


----------



## SnaykeByte (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't think you just got screwed on this one.............you got bolted and nutted. I hope I'm wrond, but a wire transfer and all aint sounding too good from this angle.


----------



## Nofossil (Oct 22, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I would not touch something like that with a ten foot pole!



A ten foot Pole may be just what he needs - an 'enforcer' to help make sure things happen as they should.


----------



## steam man (Oct 22, 2008)

I've dealt with a lot of overseas shipments. Looks like a reputable co. I just think it will take some time. Just transferring to a ship and across the ocean will be an event. I would just call them and get the shipping info. It possibly wasn't even shipped for awhile or hasn't shipped yet. Don't panic yet. It took me 6 months one time for a much smaller shipment to receive it. Hopefully it will work out.  They have some interesting stuff. Maybe you could let them know how all your "friends" are waiting to see your order. 

Mike


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 22, 2008)

If OverShot got his boiler, I'm sure you'll get yours. I can't see why a reputable business would want to scam you, regardless of where they're located.

I'd be more concerned with warranty/shipping damage issues, but presumably you factored that into a lower price.

Anyway, good luck and let us know how it goes. What boiler did you order, BTW?


----------



## overshot (Oct 22, 2008)

My boiler made it on the boat. Took 50 or so days to get there but it made it. 
I think the biggest problem with Kotly is the language barrier.


----------



## mtsjoel (Oct 22, 2008)

I ordered the Orlan EKO 60.  I hope it comes faster than six months...  But that is better than the alternative... not at all!


----------



## overshot (Oct 22, 2008)

I ordered the Atmos DC40GS


----------



## Eric Johnson (Oct 22, 2008)

OverShot said:
			
		

> I ordered the Atmos DC40GS



You like?


----------



## overshot (Oct 22, 2008)

It wont be here until 11/10 - I will keep you posted.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 22, 2008)

I spoke with a "dealer" in Ct. about the Atmos and he was comparing them to the EKO boilers (which they also carry). He was very impressed with the EKO line but even more impressed with the build quality of the Atmos line. I think he said the electronic control on the Atmos may not have been quite as robust as the EKO. He had only been running the Atmos for a week so it was really just first impressions. I know another forum member from Europe had very good things to say about Atmos.


----------



## Hansson (Oct 23, 2008)

One in a Swedish forum order one Atmos from kotly.com.
No problems for him.

I think that Atmos is a better choice than the eko if you have a storage tank.
It don't have the regulator that you don't need if you have a storage tank. You can have a higher temp in the tank.


----------



## Burn-1 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm thinking of taking the plunge here. There has been a huge rally between the dollar and the zloty in the past few days, with the latter weakening by almost 20%. Because of the currency disparities, an EKO 25 is now showing up at about $2,324 on the Kotly.com website with a Laddomat included. Some of the Atmos boilers are also much cheaper and the storage tanks as well.

It will be interesting to see if New Horizon changes prices to reflect what is a pretty huge drop.


----------



## muncybob (Oct 31, 2008)

With the VAT rebated since US consumers do not pay this...cost is down to $1813. What would the shipping cost be though...are there other costs a US consumer has to pay on top of these?


----------



## Nofossil (Nov 2, 2008)

For folks that have done this, if you wouldn't mind sharing:

 - What was the approximate cost for shipping and import duties?

 - How much of the logistics (transportation and import / export paperwork) did Kotly handle?

 - Do they have US (110vac) models, or do you have to deal with voltage conversion here?

Thanks for any information....


----------



## muncybob (Nov 2, 2008)

nofossil said:
			
		

> For folks that have done this, if you wouldn't mind sharing:
> 
> - What was the approximate cost for shipping and import duties?
> 
> ...



Yes, it would be interesting to hear from those that did this. From what I've read and been told the voltage/cycle difference is not a big deal. We can either use a transformer or wire up to 220 and let the motor run faster than it normally would or even replace the motor upon arrival? The rest of the electronics should be minimally effected by the voltage difference?


----------



## overshot (Nov 3, 2008)

I can give you my info up to date.

Placed the order with www.Kotly.com on 8/26 for the ATMOS DC40GS cost  = 2,745 Euros. This cost included a VAT tax which we don’t pay here in the states. So the actual cost was:
2,745/1.22 = 2,233 Euros 
Shipping was 575 Euros

At the time the exchange rate was 1.44 USD to 1 Euro. That comes to:
3,215 USD for the ATMOS DC40GS
828 USD for shipping
125 for entry fee – I hired a brokerage firm in the states for this.
85 for bond - I hired a brokerage firm in the states for this.
This should come in duty free as a residential boiler.

Grand Total = 4,253 USD -- A far cry from the 7,000 USD for the local purchase.

Some things to keep in mind:
I must pick the cargo up at the port I had it shipped to and they load it for free. 
You can greatly reduce the shipping cost by ordering more then one unit. I could of had two units shipped for 900 USD. 
The units are 230V 50 Hz. only – I asked for a 120V/60Hz unit and they stated they don’t supply them.
I sent Euros because I got a better Exchange rate at my bank then Kotly was willing to give. Remember, they want Euros – it costs them money to exchange it and they pass it on to you. 
The exchange rate on 10/31 was about 1.28 USD to 1 Euro

The process of importing something is very easy – don’t let it scare you. 

I will keep you posted on the pick up or any additional costs.


----------



## rich@ctgreenheat (Nov 5, 2008)

Atmos DC 40GS $5762.00 USD

Price includes:
ESBE thermic valve
110v to 230v transformer
BSPP to NPT couplings
5 year warranty
Touch it, feel it, love it, we will load it in the back of your Pick up the same day.

Also others gasifiers like:
Atmos DC 25S $4229.00 USD

www.ctgreenheatllc.com


----------



## overshot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey! I was waiting for that new CT “Dealer” to show up. 
Last month you were selling those things for 7k – what’s the matter cant get rid of them?
You really shouldn’t call yourself a “dealer” because ATMOS has no dealers in the USA. Your website is a carbon copy of the products found on Kotly.com – I wonder where you buy from?
I can bring in containers of these things too – does that make me a “dealer”? Who is going to honor you warrantee if you go under?
Why do you need a transformer?


----------



## rich@ctgreenheat (Nov 5, 2008)

Yes, we sell EKO and Atmos boilers.
We buy from various suppliers in the US and Europe.
Do you have a warranty?
A transformer makes it simple, plug boiler into transformer, plug transformer into wall.
We believe that we have the best prices on wood gasification boilers in the US.


----------



## mtsjoel (Jan 6, 2009)

UPDATE:  After a few minor glitches, I finally got my boilers a few weeks ago.  My next question would be....  The boilers are set up 230v 50 htz, here in the states 60 htz is standard.  What do i need to do to convert to 60 htz?  or can I just run it as is?


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 6, 2009)

You'll fry it if you run it "as is".  You'll need a transformer to convert 110V 60HZ to 230V 50HZ.  When they are imported to dealers they come in 110V so you may want to call your exporter and see if they sell a kit or something...


----------



## mtsjoel (Jan 6, 2009)

It is already wired for 230v 50hz.  So do i need to get a transformer to get to 60hz?


----------



## steam man (Jan 6, 2009)

A transformer won't get you to 50hz but you can get 230V. I don't know what electronic controls may be included but typically they are rated for 50-60 hz. The kicker will be with an AC motor designed for 50hz now running at 60hz. Unless it is also rated for 60hz its lifespan may end up shorter due to running faster. You may have to add some kind of speed control depending on the motor to adjust the output. Again, I don't know the details of the unit but If it were me I would probably wire it to 220V-240v 60hz directly, maybe find a replacement blower/motor with the same out output at 60hz and call it good. 

Mike


----------



## stee6043 (Jan 6, 2009)

I may be wrong but I'm betting the controller already modulates the frequency to control the speed of the blower motor.  My concern would be sending 60hz to the controller??


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 6, 2009)

What kind of controller came with the boiler? If it's the older version, RK2001 that reads out in centigrade and maxes out at 80, you might be ahead to just buy the new controller, which reads out in F. and goes up to 195 degrees and is set up for 110/60. I think they're less than $200. You probably still need a transformer for the blowers, however. But the extra 20 degrees you get with the RK2001UA is worth the price of the upgrade, IMO.

I think I read somewhere that the 80C max on the old controller exists because of European codes, even though I suspect it's less efficient. The new one is aimed at the U.S. market and thus doesn't have that restriction. It makes a big difference.


----------



## webbie (Jan 6, 2009)

Dear Friends,
The forums have a non-commercial policy.........
This is not the place to quote boilers, stoves, etc.

From the Forum Rules:
"No blatant commercialism"
"Where exactly is the line? Well, if someone needs a rare part or a manual, and you have it to sell….by all means, either answer the person online or PM/Email them. That is helping, not commercialism."

Selling stoves or boilers in the forum threads is on the far side of the line. If your company is interested in national exposure on some areas of Hearth.com, please contact Eric Johnson the forum moderators, by PM or email. Eric also runs a number of forestry industry trade shows and publishes a great mag...any or all which may help with commercial ads.

Thanks!

Craig


----------



## jdboy9 (Jan 21, 2009)

First post here and hello everyone.

I have been looking at outdoor boilers for a year now and it led me to the wood doctor which I thought the way its burning system was set up was the best out there, but the price was just to high.  Then I find some info out on indoor gasifications boilers and well lets just say I have been busy trying to sort out what is what.  It seems every time I narrow it down to something a better one comes up.  I have narrowed it down to the Atmos 40GS or the eko/orlan 40 super and I was going to purchase it through kotly but I'm worried now after reading these posts.

I was just wondering how you guys that went through this would rate everything.  How do you like your boilers?  I wish I could get a definite answer as to which one to buy but they both seem to have their strong points.  

Atmos claims to have high quality and a negative air box

Eko doesn't say it has high quality but it weighs more, has a cool control panel, and a chamber cleaner.  I'm guessing it has a positive air box (by that I mean air blown in and not sucked through like the atmos)

I'm pulling my hair on this there is a lot of info out there but at the same time not enough if anyone can understand that.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome to the Boiler Room. I've had the EKO 60 for going on 2 seasons and I'm very happy with it, especially the new controller, which reads out in F. and allows you to go up to 195, vs. 175 on the Euro models. Most EKO owners seem pretty happy with their boilers, as do the owners of other boilers using similar technology--EconoBurn, Biomass, Tarm, Wood Gun, and others. Not many Atmoses in this country yet, so you might have trouble finding reviews. And yes, the EKO pushes the air through the boiler rather than pulling it. Pros and cons to each.


----------



## seabee570 (Jan 22, 2009)

kotly...I am interested in possibly purchasing one,is anybody interested in sending 1 order to save/split shipping costs?pm me if interested
thanks


----------



## jdboy9 (Jan 22, 2009)

seabee yeah I will be towards summer


----------



## bupalos (Jan 29, 2009)

Burton? Holy cow. I'm right down the road in Hiram and I'm considering Kotly as well.  We should coordinate that. Although I'd probably be purchasing sooner. Lot of neat stuff on kotly. I'm looking at the jacketed fireplaces as well as the Atmos. Does anyone believe their "fireplace with water jacket" is really over 70% efficient though?


----------



## bupalos (Jan 29, 2009)

Just another note, I already asked if they can ship into the port of Cleveland and they can. Quoted me $800 shipping I think on an atmos 40gs.


----------



## jdboy9 (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh good because I was going to ask them that or actually I did and they never got back to me on it.  Same quote though of 800.  When do you think you will be ordering?  There is another guy on here that wants to go in too.


----------



## Ugly (Jan 29, 2009)

I was looking into this as I think of replacing the wood furnaces (plural) at our store. While it's fairly inexpensive to convert the small voltages needed for something like a controller (think airport style adapters, I have one of those) it's tougher once the draw increases - like a blower motor. Solid state frequency and voltage converter/tranformer packages seem pricey. The bigger rotary units seem to work by taking an electric motor that runs on local current and basically driving a generator head that outputs the needed frequency/voltage combination. I imagine a handy guy could put a small 115/220v motor on a cheap ~1KW euro 230 50Hz gen head and get the same results.... still seems undesireable because it adds one more point of failure. Boilers themselves look like something my Dad can handle... very spiffy..


----------



## Nofossil (Jan 29, 2009)

Ugly said:
			
		

> I was looking into this as I think of replacing the wood furnaces (plural) at our store. While it's fairly inexpensive to convert the small voltages needed for something like a controller (think airport style adapters, I have one of those) it's tougher once the draw increases - like a blower motor. Solid state frequency and voltage converter/tranformer packages seem pricey. The bigger rotary units seem to work by taking an electric motor that runs on local current and basically driving a generator head that outputs the needed frequency/voltage combination. I imagine a handy guy could put a small 115/220v motor on a cheap ~1KW euro 230 50Hz gen head and get the same results.... still seems undesireable because it adds one more point of failure. Boilers themselves look like something my Dad can handle... very spiffy..



I don't think the fan is going to have a problem with 60Hz instead of 50Hz - it will just run a tad faster (maybe). That's good, because getting 50Hz is expensive. However, the voltage is easy. Either wire it to 220 (you probably have that available) or use a very small transformer to step your 110vac up to 220vac. I think a 40va transformer is enough, and they're pretty cheap.


----------



## twinturbo 5.9 (Jan 30, 2009)

I,m very interested also.  OverShot did you get your Atmos DC40GS yet?  What was your final cost and any problems?  mtsjoel what was your US expenses?  Thanks for any info?


                                                                                                                                          Thanks   twinturbo


----------



## bupalos (Jan 31, 2009)

seabee570 said:
			
		

> kotly...I am interested in possibly purchasing one,is anybody interested in sending 1 order to save/split shipping costs?pm me if interested
> thanks



Shipping info from Kotly: 1 boiler = $800, 2 boilers = 1300, 3 boilers = 1700.

I'm going to be ordering within the month, possibly within the week. Anyone who is interested in it to come in via port of Cleveland can join on. That's probably the nearest shipping port for western PA, KY, WV I would guess.


----------



## twinturbo 5.9 (Feb 1, 2009)

Do you have someone to handle your entry and bond fees?  How much?

                                                                Thanks twinturbo


----------



## pybyr (Feb 1, 2009)

Motors and transformers that can run on 50 Hz are almost always reasonably happy at 60 Hz (although not vice-versa) (but that is not a worry as we are not talking about taking US products overseas).  

Motors will run about 20% faster, but that's not a catastrophic variation in this application, as proven by the fact that lots of people are using EKOs in the USA.

But- shameless plug from someone who's a happy customer but not a dealer or investor- why not get an Econoburn- same basic technology, built like it was built for the military, in terms of rugged/ quality construction and simplicity.  Plus, support some jobs on-shore!


----------



## bupalos (Feb 1, 2009)

twinturbo 5.9 said:
			
		

> Do you have someone to handle your entry and bond fees?  How much?
> 
> Thanks twinturbo



nope. haven't really looked into that side of things. any comments from those who have dealt with this sort of thing?


----------



## chrishh (Feb 7, 2009)

seabee570, jdboy9, and bupalos,

I'm in western NY and am thinking of purchasing from Kotly also.  However I don't think that I will be able to purchase as soon as you guys are probably around early to mid summer.  However I would like to know how you guys end up with all this.  Also if you guys don't end up doing it until mid summer I may be interested in going in with you guys.  Please let me know.  

Thanks

P.S.

Question for anyone I had a heat loss/gain done on my plans for my new home and it came back with the following information.  This looks to me like I would only need a unit that would be around 50,000 btu but it doesn't seam right can someone explain?

Heat Load: 47,749 Btuh
Heating Temp Diff: 68 F
Winter Design: 6 F
Bldg Bal Temp: 57.7 F
Internal Gains 7,940 Btuh
Heating Setpoint 69 F
HW Temp Setting 125 F
HW Users 2 people (would like to have a design that could Handel up to 5 people)

Annual Loads:
Heating: 79.5 million Btu
Hot Water: 11.6 million Btu
HW Use-Daily: 40 gallons


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 21, 2009)

I've ordered the Atmos DC 32GS from Kotly & have been pleased with the fast email responses both before & after the wire transfer got there. My boiler is shipping into Chicago. I have quite a wait as I just ordered it. I will probably buy a cheap Euro inverter to test it(12V to 220V 50 hz) & can also use this for battery backup. I can also step just the motor hz down to 50 with a Smartfan($150.00). The 220v is no problem. What I will probably do is run it off the Euro inverter & check water colume vacuume at the 50hz. Then bend impeller vanes to get the same water colume at 60hz so I don't overdraft this boiler. The motor should run fine on 60hz. The electrics seem simple. It appears I can buy adaptors here for the British straight threads on inlet & outlet etc. I will use a Laddomat 21 & about 2000L storage. When I get this I'll update the post, Randy


----------



## overshot (Mar 24, 2009)

Tips for importing your own boiler.

1)    THE COMPANY -- Most, if not all, overseas companies want to be paid in full before they ship the product. This is standard practice and is done all the time. Just make sure it is a reputable company that you want to do business with. Ask for customers that they have dealt with in the States and actually call them to get there input. If you get screwed, it is your own fault for not doing the research. 


2)    SHIPPING -- The cost for shipping is usually from port to port. This is included in your final payment when you take the plunge. It should be CIF – cost, insurance, freight. Cost of the product, Insurance incase the boat sinks, and the Freight charge to ship it. If you want it delivered to your house, you have to make the arrangements yourself with a local shipping company. If you go this way, it will cost you a lot more money, so I recommend to pick it up at the port. This is a link to all the US Customs Ports of Entry available that you can ship to.  http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/toolbox/contacts/ports/     Click your state and find the port you want it shipped to – make sure it is a Service Port. If you have any questions – call the customer service number for the port. Also, the more product you ship, the shipping charges are less. For example – if one boiler will cost $800, two maybe $1200. These are not actual numbers, just an example. The best deals are full containers. You get substantial discounts in shipping and product cost.


3)    PAYMENT -- The wire transfer is the common payment and most big banks will do this for you for a fee. I recommend sending it in the currency of that country. This will save money because these foreign companies don’t want our currency. They would have to get it exchanged from USD to there local currency and will gladly pass the higher exchange rate on to you. I would say 95% of the time you can get a better exchange rate at your bank then the supplier is willing to give you. You will need the Bank Name, Bank Address, Account Number and sometimes other numbers. This may take several trips to the bank so call ahead of time to see what the bank will need from you for the transaction. Every bank is different.

4)    AFTER THE PAYMENT -- After the payment is sent, your product will be sent to the ship yard. There, it will sit and wait for other products that are going to the same port. This is called consolidating the shipments, so your one boiler will be consolidated with many other shipments in one container. Your product my sit at the ship yard for 60 days until the container is full. It all depends on what is there and when.


----------



## overshot (Mar 24, 2009)

5)    CUSTOMS AND PAPERWORK – After your boiler is in the container and on the boat, you will receive a original BOL in the mail. The Bill Of Lading is a very important document so don’t loose it and make several copies of it. It has all the information on it about the shipment. Who sent the item, who is receiving the item, description of the item, weight of the item etc. Now that you have the BOL, you can start to go to work. Call the receiving shipping company immediately. They want you to wait until you get another form called “Notice Of Arrival”, but I like to establish contact before that form comes. It makes the paperwork start flowing before the product is 1 week from port. They will tell you what they need from you in advance. Half of the time, the receiving shipping company is also a Import/Export broker. I highly recommend using a broker to get your boiler through customs – I cant say that enough. They handle all your paperwork and take care of the head aches. You can do your own customs clearance paperwork, but be prepared for a long process. You most likely will have to go to the Customs office several times to fill out the paperwork and make payments. If they don’t provide that service, ask them if they can recommend someone that does. Once you find a broker, ask for all the pricing up front. They like to add hidden costs. You will also have to sign forms that give them permission to take ownership of your shipment. Any forms that you get, make copies of them and put them all in one place – a folder. The “Notice Of Arrival” is another form you will get by mail or fax from the receiving shipping company. This is very similar to the BOL but it gives you the “actual” arrival date of your product. Most of the time the arrival date on the BOL is not the same as the arrival date on the Notice Of Arrival. This is due to weather and shipping delays. At this point you will start to receive billing notices from your broker for all kinds of fees. They will be loading fees, broker fees, customs fees all kinds of stuff but NOT DUTY FEES. There are no duty fees for importing a wood boiler. If your broker tells you that there is a duty fee, they are wrong and have the wrong tariff number. Make sure the number is 8403.10.00 and here is the link  http://hotdocs.usitc.gov/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/0901htsa.pdf  The only duty fee should be no more then $20 to process the paperwork. Remember, all the other fees you should be a where of because your broker told you what they will be ahead of time. The only substantial fee that can surprise you, and your broker cant tell you if it applies or not, is the “Inspection Fee”. The “Inspection Fee” is when a container comes into port and Customs wants to inspect it. This fee is divided amongst how many shipments are consolidated in the container. I am not sure if it divided by weight or by actual shipments. This fee is around $3,000 per container and only happens 3-5% of the time.


6)    FINAL PAYMENT – Once you pay all the bills you will receive a release. The release basically says you paid all the fees and your boiler cleared customs. The only thing left to do is pick it up at the port. Sometimes they will get you for a loading fee to load it on the back of your truck. Also, don’t show up with a Honda – they will refuse to load it.


7)    AT YOUR OWN RISK – I wrote this to try and help people out that want to save some money and import things on there own. My only intention is to help you – that’s it. I am not getting paid for writing this in any way shape or form. This is all based on my own experience and it my not be the same as your experience. I am not an expert, I am the average Joe trying to save a buck. So don’t send any hate mail to me if you have problems. This is a AT YOUR OWN RISK write up. I couldn’t include all the information because it will turn into a book. I only supplied the basic knowledge on the subject and a lot is left out. In general, importing is very easy, so don’t be scared of the unknown. I had no clue how to import things, but I took the plunge and reaped the rewards. GOOD LUCK


8)    GOOD READING LINKS--- http://www.cbp.gov/linkhandler/cgov/newsroom/publications/trade/iius.ctt/iius.doc http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/newsroom/publications/trade/ http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/trade/basic_trade/internet_purchases.xml http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/trade/trade_programs/duty_rates/determining.xml http://hotdocs.usitc.gov/docs/tata/hts/bychapter/0901htsa.pdf


----------



## Fred61 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have both imported and exported in the past and I used a broker by the name of A.N. Deringer. They were great. Did just about everything for me. I believe they are represented at most ports. This was several years ago but I believe they are still in business.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't see A.N. Deringer for the Port of Philadelphia.....does anybody have any experience with any of the brokers listed for Philly?
http://apps.cbp.gov/brokers/index.asp?portCode=1101


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 30, 2009)

I can't help with a Philly broker. I did call A.N Deringer though for Chicago & was told I needed to fill out a credit check. I explained it wasn't necessary as I would pay cash, they explained it "was" necessary or they wouldn't do business with me. Cash needs to verified with them. I can't pass a ck because of an old row with an old IP. They were polite, they just couldn't help me, co. policy. I called AlFase & so far they have been great(didn't see them listed for Philly). I will be hiring them. ALFase accepts an MO as payment. Instead of the we can't help you attitude it's, yes we can. They are very well informed & on top of the new regs. Good luck, Randy


----------



## webbie (Mar 30, 2009)

Who takes care of the warranty when you import your own boiler?

I think the old maxim applies - "those who deal with the lowest bidder should add something for the risk they run".....and then the second part of that "once you add the proper amount, you may have had enough to get the right thing from the right supplier in the first place".

Personally, I would NEVER purchase such a machine in this fashion. Never. Maybe I'd buy a freestanding stove this way....maybe. But not a machine which could leak, has fancy controls, needs experienced installation, etc. etc.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Craig; I figured I'm on my own anyways. There isn't one gasifier seller that I am aware of that will warrant a self installed boiler with the possible exception of Woodgun. I don't have the money to pay a Master plumber thousands of dollars for an install. Yes, it sure would be nice to be able to go to a nearby store & just pick one up & have someone install it. On top of that the Atmos supplier CGH was advertising on Ebay no shipping. They have changed this right after I ordered my boiler & now ship. Hopefully everthing will turn out alright. I'll keep posting with the results, Randy


----------



## gorbull (Mar 30, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question but...What exactly is Kotly?  Some kind of European distributor?


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Mar 30, 2009)

Kotly is part of Prosat, a Polish boiler & acessaries distributor. www.kotly.com  I've read the UK forums & it is difficult to beat their prices. They are even cheaper than buying directly from Atmos in the CZ Republic for boilers.


----------



## deanco66 (Apr 1, 2009)

Is anybody going to be placing an order in the near future? I am considering doing so. Within the next 2-3 weeks. I could have it shipped to Chicago or Cleveland. Got a price 2 days ago, was $1100 to ship to Chicago. Waiting for a response to ship it to Cleveland.


----------



## Singed Eyebrows (Apr 2, 2009)

I was going to place an order in a month & a half or so for the Laddomat 21 etc that I couldn't scrape up the money for when I bought my boiler. I don't know if you are looking at an Atmos or Eko, Atmos states it must be run with either an ESBE or Laddomat 21. I don't believe the EKO will live as long will cold water entering it either. I'll let you know when I get the money for the other install items I need. PS, A Laddomat 21 is $300.00 from Kotly, you can't match that price here. If put inside your boiler, free shipping. Randy


----------

